# Anyone got a picture to draw?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, im a begginer at drawing and i have been told to try and do other peoples drawings to improve, so has anyone got any simple photos of theres horses that are bright and not blury, if so i would love to give them a try, im not pormising wonderful results i just want to improve a little bit.



thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone...


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

this one is pretty simple, and you can practice a draft head and a mini in the same drawing  Have fun... and you can go through my barn or any of my posts and use them as references anytime.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i will have a go. 
dont know how it will trun out.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

thats ok... you need to get practice in somehow  I know it will still be better than anything I try to draw lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im going to have to take the photo wiht my webcam as my scanner isnt working, the photo will be flipped(mirrored) but still hope you like it and like i said i am only a begginerr.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haaa haaa, its really badd but i nee dpractise so here its is.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you!!!!  

Its great considering I can't even get the shape of the horse right!! You are on the right track, and don't give up! You can use my photos anytime


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

How about my avatar?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ermm i could give it a try.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I know that I drew your horse for you, but I'd love to have you draw one of my horses for me. 

Any one of these pics is fine. I thought I'd give you a few pics to choose from. can't wait to see it.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, can i snatch your horses, there so nice, exspecially the dark bay


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awe, it's Roxana Banana Dana. Thank you!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Liz- the horse in the 2nd pic is for sale on bayequest.com isn't it? Super cute! I want him haha


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh try one of mine, please!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

oka, it will be hard to try and fit it in with school work ect, but ill try


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it you can't it's totally ok  it's really not a big deal, promise!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Liz- the horse in the 2nd pic is for sale on bayequest.com isn't it? Super cute! I want him haha


 
Yup, that's Mr. O'Malley, my OTTB and he is very much for sale. Not an easy decision, but I just don't have the time or money to keep him. If you know anybody in Northern CA looking for a jumper/eventing prospect send them my way. He is jumping 2'6 courses. I have personally jumped him 3'6, but that was last year.


----------

